

iPad 4 GPU Performance Analyzed: PowerVR SGX 554MP4 Under the Hood - shawndumas
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6426/ipad-4-gpu-performance-analyzed-powervr-sgx-554mp4-under-the-hood

======
trendnet
To put it into perspective: Xbox 360 GPU ~240 GFLOPS, GeForce GTX 690 ~5600
GFLOPS.

